# Good Vets in SoCal?



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey all, I'm going to be in San Diego for Comic Con the weekend of July 25 and I'm thinking about seeing if I can do a preceptorship/externship for a few days with a good area vet in the area. Preferably one with an interest in working/performance dogs and/or holistic medicine. I'll probably need to contact them ASAP, so any ideas or recommendations would be helpful. :mrgreen:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My suggestion would be to contact Dr Alice Villalobos. She is an oncologist but I think she would be able to refer you to a good holistic veterinarian as well as one involved in sports medicine. I was thinking Dr. Henry too, but it looks like he is no longer in my area. 

http://abrionline.org/expert.php?id=83

http://www.pawspice.com/Contact.html (I suggest using the home contact info provided)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Look under Queer vets in the phone book.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> My suggestion would be to contact Dr Alice Villalobos. She is an oncologist but I think she would be able to refer you to a good holistic veterinarian as well as one involved in sports medicine. I was thinking Dr. Henry too, but it looks like he is no longer in my area.
> 
> http://abrionline.org/expert.php?id=83
> 
> http://www.pawspice.com/Contact.html (I suggest using the home contact info provided)


Ah ha! Yeah, I've heard of her. I'll give it a try and oncology is another interest of mine. There's quite a few listed on the AHVMA.org's webpage in SoCal, but personal recommendations are great.


----------

